# Favor to ask from a 22 SEL R Line owner...



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Would it be possible to post a quick video of the headlight startup sequence on you 22 SEL R Line? Curious to see the dance they do and if they're capable of actual DLA.

Thanks much!


----------



## woozylv (Sep 7, 2021)

Here is my Tiguan with IQ lights

New video by Artis Laiviņš


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Headlights not taillights and preferably at night so MDiddy can see if capable of DLA. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woozylv (Sep 7, 2021)

headlights compared to my previous 18` tig got a bit "boring", they just simply turn on with LED strips and moves beam down and then back up again, as old tig headlights did more adjusting and looked way cooler


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

M Diddy would like to see that startup to determine if one can enable DLA or not. By reviewing the startup might get an idea if possible. While the prior model didn’t have the shutter system, through 4B coding we could open up functionality. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Correct. And thank you. But, as you guys in the EU get all the cool stuff we don't here, I'd like to see the NA Tiguans headlights. They have the IQ light stamp on them, so, I'm guessing they "should" be capable of DLA, but would like to see the startup sequence to be sure.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Picked up a 2022 SEL R-Line in Oryx White/Noisette Brown for the wife yesterday. For sure, the lights only go up and down, no side to side. Window sticker doesn't mention AFS either. I'll be playing around with VCDS to see if I can get DLA working on the lights.


----------



## O-Deer (Sep 15, 2021)

M Diddy said:


> Picked up a 2022 SEL R-Line in Oryx White/Noisette Brown for the wife yesterday. For sure, the lights only go up and down, no side to side. Window sticker doesn't mention AFS either. I'll be playing around with VCDS to see if I can get DLA working on the lights.


They also seemingly changed the website to show the SEL-R Line to have "LED Headlights" I swear I saw it say AFS before.


----------



## VT1.8T (Jul 28, 2003)

M Diddy said:


> Picked up a 2022 SEL R-Line in Oryx White/Noisette Brown for the wife yesterday. For sure, the lights only go up and down, no side to side. Window sticker doesn't mention AFS either. I'll be playing around with VCDS to see if I can get DLA working on the lights.


If I read the manual correctly afs is only on when the headlights are in the auto position


----------



## vw906 (Aug 17, 2018)

So they actually made the headlights worse in the 22 SELs vs the 18 SEL-P? I was offered a nice amount for my 18 so was considering trading it in for a 22 SEL. The AFS lights are one of my favorite features... not sure if I could go back to basic LEDs. Sigh.


----------



## Tigloo (Oct 27, 2021)

M Diddy said:


> Picked up a 2022 SEL R-Line in Oryx White/Noisette Brown for the wife yesterday. For sure, the lights only go up and down, no side to side. Window sticker doesn't mention AFS either. I'll be playing around with VCDS to see if I can get DLA working on the lights.


That's odd that it's not mentioned in your SEL R-line sticker. Here's the actual sticker on mine and it does say "Adaptive Front Lighting System (AFS) w/dynamic cornering lights. I haven't really noticed how it behaves when starting but I could next time I jump on the wheel.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

vw906 said:


> So they actually made the headlights worse in the 22 SELs vs the 18 SEL-P? I was offered a nice amount for my 18 so was considering trading it in for a 22 SEL. The AFS lights are one of my favorite features... not sure if I could go back to basic LEDs. Sigh.


Don't let that stop you. The lights on my 22 are WAY better than they were on my 18. Even if they don't turn, the lighting they provide is awsome.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Tigloo said:


> That's odd that it's not mentioned in your SEL R-line sticker. Here's the actual sticker on mine and it does say "Adaptive Front Lighting System (AFS) w/dynamic cornering lights. I haven't really noticed how it behaves when starting but I could next time I jump on the wheel.
> View attachment 140136


Yup. Mine does not list it.


----------



## Tigloo (Oct 27, 2021)

M Diddy said:


> Yup. Mine does not list it.
> View attachment 140310


Weird. Perhaps it's part of the chip shortage, just like how some SEL R-lines don't have a pano sunroof? Hopefully, the msrp has been adjusted for that though. 

I did notice that my headlights move side to side and moves sideways when I'm turning/cornering.


----------



## O-Deer (Sep 15, 2021)

yah let’s not confuse this folks the 22 SEL- RLine IQ Lights are most definitely going to be “good rated” by IIHS and are Volkswagens current most advanced lightning system offered. the new lights provide the same functionality if not better and more optimally. So everyone calm down okay 😂


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Tigloo said:


> Weird. Perhaps it's part of the chip shortage, just like how some SEL R-lines don't have a pano sunroof? Hopefully, the msrp has been adjusted for that though.
> 
> I did notice that my headlights move side to side and moves sideways when I'm turning/cornering.


So when you start your car, do the lights move side to side then too? Or do they just go up and down?

I'm thinking you're right. This may be due to the chip shortage and VW not being able to add the option to the cars.


----------



## vw906 (Aug 17, 2018)

O-Deer said:


> yah let’s not confuse this folks the 22 SEL- RLine IQ Lights are most definitely going to be “good rated” by IIHS and are Volkswagens current most advanced lightning system offered. the new lights provide the same functionality if not better and more optimally. So everyone calm down okay 😂


I mean... it's not really offering the same functionality when they removed half the functionality in the 22s 😂


----------



## O-Deer (Sep 15, 2021)

vw906 said:


> I mean... it's not really offering the same functionality when they removed half the functionality in the 22s 😂


The same functionality is specified in the user manual, just because the light doesn’t swivel doesn’t mean the functions are gone when driving.


----------



## VT1.8T (Jul 28, 2003)

My SEL-R sticker doesn't list AFS with cornering lights either. The cornering lights do work. I haven't noticed the lights moving when cornering or when going up or down a hill like they did on my 2016 GTI. That being said, they are way better than the GTI lights were and I don't see the need for them to either


----------



## VT1.8T (Jul 28, 2003)

FYI, I contacted VW Customer Care to ask why the change. They still show the SEL-R has having AFS standard. They are engaging their product specialist team and getting back to me. AFS was definitely on the website last week when I was researching the car. I did not think to check the window sticker to make sure it had all of the features that it was supposed to.


----------



## VT1.8T (Jul 28, 2003)

Here is the answer from VW Customer Care about AFS: 

_Thanks for reaching out to us the other day, I appreciate the opportunity to look into your question about the AFS and provide you an answer.

Adaptive Front-lighting System (AFS) w/dynamic cornering lights was an option on previous Volkswagen vehicles. Our newer models has replaced AFS with a new lighting system (which still provides similar light patterns), in order to comply with the evolving market specifications. The mention of AFS was removed from the website and Monroney Labels for vehicles that were printed prior to the identification of the error. The resources we had that spoke to the AFS hadn't been updated to address the changed headlight design._

I believe it is now called dynamic light control. I did notice last night that when I started by car the lights did the up and down movement. Not just side to side. I wonder if they use the matrix system to adjust the light pattern side to side instead of physical movement of the headlight.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

VT1.8T said:


> Here is the answer from VW Customer Care about AFS:
> 
> _Thanks for reaching out to us the other day, I appreciate the opportunity to look into your question about the AFS and provide you an answer.
> 
> ...


Wait, so you're do go side to side or not? Was that supposed to say Just not side to side? 

And yeah, I was thinking the same thing. The lighting is so good with these headlights, I'm wondering if they just turn on certain LEDs to simulate the side to side movement.

I tried to active DLA the other night for about an hour on my 22. Every time I would set 4B to use DLA instead of High beam assist, I got a Lane Assist error, so I had to back it out. If that's the case, there must be some other way to enable it with the different headlights now.


----------



## VT1.8T (Jul 28, 2003)

Here is the answer from VW Customer Care about AFS:

_Thanks for reaching out to us the other day, I appreciate the opportunity to look into your question about the AFS and provide you an answer.

Adaptive Front-lighting System (AFS) w/dynamic cornering lights was an option on previous Volkswagen vehicles. Our newer models has replaced AFS with a new lighting system (which still provides similar light patterns), in order to comply with the evolving market specifications. The mention of AFS was removed from the website and Monroney Labels for vehicles that were printed prior to the identification of the error. The resources we had that spoke to the AFS hadn't been updated to address the changed headlight design._

I believe it is now called dynamic light control. I did notice last night that when I started by car the lights did the up and down movement. Not just side to side. I wonder if they use the matrix system to adjust the light pattern side to side instead of physical movement of the headlig


M Diddy said:


> Wait, so you're do go side to side or not? Was that supposed to say Just not side to side?
> 
> And yeah, I was thinking the same thing. The lighting is so good with these headlights, I'm wondering if they just turn on certain LEDs to simulate the side to side movement.
> 
> I tried to active DLA the other night for about an hour on my 22. Every time I would set 4B to use DLA instead of High beam assist, I got a Lane Assist error, so I had to back it out. If that's the case, there must be some other way to enable it with the different headlights now.


I think the wording change is a result of the Infrastructure bill which legalized adaptive front beams. It looks like adaptive front headlights refer to headlights that move mechanically. I am pretty sure that the IQ lights are considered adaptive beams. I've asked the customer care person I contacted if the IQ lights can be enabled with DLA.


----------



## Reihenmotor5 (Dec 1, 2006)

Are you looking at A5 since it sounds like A5 needs to changes, but what I don’t know. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## woozylv (Sep 7, 2021)

i`m from Europe and I had 2018 model with mowing parts inside headlight, they went left and right when going into a corner.

Now i have 2022 IQ lights and no actual movement inside the headlight of lense, but now what headlight does is, it activates certain led matrix lights, if you imagine low beam cutout shaped like this ___/--- then upper row gets filled with light, imagine additional leds are lit up or dimmed so the cutout moves from left to right, depending to which side you`re spinning steering wheel, it happens only while car is moving, it cant be done on standstill and also it lights up poor visibility/fog light on that side where you are steering the car on smaller speeds. It looks like all the light output is built from small bricks of light and when you steer the car additional bricks are lit up or dimmed depending to which side you are steering. I hope you got the idea what i wanted to explain. I have to make a video to better understand it.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

woozylv said:


> i`m from Europe and I had 2018 model with mowing parts inside headlight, they went left and right when going into a corner.
> 
> Now i have 2022 IQ lights and no actual movement inside the headlight of lense, but now what headlight does is, it activates certain led matrix lights, if you imagine low beam cutout shaped like this ___/--- then upper row gets filled with light, imagine additional leds are lit up or dimmed so the cutout moves from left to right, depending to which side you`re spinning steering wheel, it happens only while car is moving, it cant be done on standstill and also it lights up poor visibility/fog light on that side where you are steering the car on smaller speeds. It looks like all the light output is built from small bricks of light and when you steer the car additional bricks are lit up or dimmed depending to which side you are steering. I hope you got the idea what i wanted to explain. I have to make a video to better understand it.


@woozylv Do you happen to have access to a VCDS? It sounds like you do have DLA enabled. It would be awesome to see what you have long coded so I could try it over here as well.


----------



## woozylv (Sep 7, 2021)

Sorry i dont have a vcds, i have obd11, maybe i can take some screenshots from there if you point me in right direction 🤷‍♂️


----------



## my1stvwtiguan (Dec 20, 2021)

I think this video will help explain the technology with the new VW IQ Light, which replaces AFS moving forward


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

my1stvwtiguan said:


> I think this video will help explain the technology with the new VW IQ Light, which replaces AFS moving forward


It does. But, I'm fairly certain my lights don't turn with the road or illuminate turns like that. As for the DLA, that's what I'm trying to activate, but, not having any luck.


----------



## my1stvwtiguan (Dec 20, 2021)

Well, mine does when my steering wheel turns more than 30 degrees, i see the light progressively illuminates the corner of the right side or left side when turning in low speed or from an intersection.

Keep in mind that this new LED headlights are soo bright that the throw overs very good on both sides and working along with the intelligence assist in activating the lighting based on the conditions, the AFS is irrelevant anymore


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

my1stvwtiguan said:


> Well, mine does when my steering wheel turns more than 30 degrees, i see the light progressively illuminates the corner of the right side or left side when turning in low speed or from an intersection.
> 
> Keep in mind that this new LED headlights are soo bright that the throw overs very good on both sides and working along with the intelligence assist in activating the lighting based on the conditions, the AFS is irrelevant anymore


Do you happen to have a VCDS? Also, do you guys get the DLA North of the border?


----------



## my1stvwtiguan (Dec 20, 2021)

@M Diddy I don't have VCDS or uses any OBDII connection.

I have the exact same Tiguan as yours, mine is a Highline, featuring the IQ Light. The trim should be the same for the US market SEL R line.

I don't think it has anything to do with the geographic region.










This came from the online owner's manual.
Hope this helps!


----------



## O-Deer (Sep 15, 2021)

my1stvwtiguan said:


> I think this video will help explain the technology with the new VW IQ Light, which replaces AFS moving forward


Yah sadly tho in US or unless I’m not noticing it, are high beams are simply on off depending on if the camera sees oncoming signs or vehicles. We don’t get the adaptive shading abilities


----------



## jonese (Jun 21, 2020)

I believe this is still the only legal lighting method in the US until the federal lighting standard is updated.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

VT1.8T said:


> I wonder if they use the matrix system to adjust the light pattern side to side instead of physical movement of the headlight.





M Diddy said:


> I'm wondering if they just turn on certain LEDs to simulate the side to side movement.


I think this is the functionality that is currently crippled in the US, that the bill that just went through congress aims to allow, but it will take a couple years to go through.

My understanding is that headlights where the whole assembly physically swivels are legal, but until this new law goes into effect in a couple years, headlights that alter the beam pattern by turning LEDs on and off are not currently legal, and that's why we're not seeing the functionality in America.

My wife's '21 Benz has the optional lighting package which gives us Mercedes' multibeam LEDs; there are 84 (!) LEDs in each headlight that alter the beam pattern by turning various LEDs on and off. While we get the self check sequence at startup, out on the road in motion, her headlights do not alter the beam for curves, presumably for the reason I mentioned above - her headlights (which we paid $900 more for over the standard LED headlights) are currently too advanced for our existing laws.

I'd be curious to see how IIHS's headlight ratings for the 2022 Tiguan compare to say, my Arteon which have an excellent beam pattern (best headlights I've ever had) and IIHS rating. Doesn't look like IIHS has tested the '22 Tiguan lights though, not from what I can find.


----------



## O-Deer (Sep 15, 2021)

puma1552 said:


> I think this is the functionality that is currently crippled in the US, that the bill that just went through congress aims to allow, but it will take a couple years to go through.
> 
> My understanding is that headlights where the whole assembly physically swivels are legal, but until this new law goes into effect in a couple years, headlights that alter the beam pattern by turning LEDs on and off are not currently legal, and that's why we're not seeing the functionality in America.
> 
> ...


Currently road tripping and good lord the high beams on this thing are insanely nice, but so annoying when it sees a car acros the way going the other direction and it turns off high beams entirely, probably got less then 10% highbeams being on over ~5 hours night time. Low Beams honestly are slightly nerve racking in comparison especially in the dark curves. If so many cars these days have the hardware it seems I wonder/hope dealers will have safety/recall campaigns like “headlight modification” to enable the full dynamic LED beam forming abilities once laws are certified etc…


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

O-Deer said:


> Currently road tripping and good lord the high beams on this thing are insanely nice, but so annoying when it sees a car acros the way going the other direction and it turns off high beams entirely, probably got less then 10% highbeams being on over ~5 hours night time. Low Beams honestly are slightly nerve racking in comparison especially in the dark curves. If so many cars these days have the hardware it seems I wonder/hope dealers will have safety/recall campaigns like “headlight modification” to enable the full dynamic LED beam forming abilities once laws are certified etc…


Isn't automatic high beam assist a setting you can toggle on and off?

I have automatic high beam assist on my Arteon, but I can (and do) turn it off and control the high beams manually.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

I'm fairly certain that if we can find a way for the high beams to light along with the lows (the way my Arteon does) we can get the full IQ functionality. I'm sure it's simply a matter of coding. 

With my 21 Arteon, since all four lights are turned on when the headlights are, it was a simple switch with VCDS to get the DLA functionality. With the Tiguan, only the outer low beams come on when the headlights are turned on. The inner high beams only come on when there's no other cars on the road. If we can find a way for the inners to come on with the outers as well, then we would just need to swtich on DLA and it should be good. I just don't have any idea where the coding for those inner lights are.


----------



## VT1.8T (Jul 28, 2003)

Why not ask a dealer service department if they would be able to program DLA?


----------



## woozylv (Sep 7, 2021)

my1stvwtiguan said:


> I think this video will help explain the technology with the new VW IQ Light, which replaces AFS moving forward


this is exactly how lights work on my tig and i really like it.


----------



## VT1.8T (Jul 28, 2003)

I have definitely noticed how the lights react to the reflection off of street signs.


----------



## jettaGTman (Dec 29, 2009)

I can confirm that my 22 SEL R line IQ led lights move up and down and left to right. You can engage the lights to move just by putting on your turning signal , you will see the light beam move to left or right or go up and down a hill the lights move up and down


----------



## VT1.8T (Jul 28, 2003)

Any update on your search to get DLA enabled. I asked my dealer and referred me to the owners manual about enabling dynamic cornering lights. I sent them the conversation with VW Customer Care about the dealer having to enable that feature. Will see what happens.


----------



## M Diddy (Sep 25, 2002)

Not at all. Haven't tried it again since it failed the first time. Really need someone from the EU/UK who has one with DLA enabled to perhaps get some coding. I don't even know where to start.


----------



## dash_withadollarsign (Jul 17, 2020)

Can anyone with a 22 se R-line or even sel-r check your coding for instrument cluster and find out what to change to get the color options for the virtual cockpit and mib3 I know the SE is capable due to the same hardware as the se R-line. Any help would be appreciated


----------

